

IFTTT Has Actually Been In Violation of Twitter’s API For Months - x5315
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/20/ifttt-has-actually-been-in-violation-of-twitters-api-for-months-todays-move-unrelated-to-1-1/

======
gkoberger
The point isn't if IFTTT violated the ToS. The point is that if IFTTT violates
it, then the ToS needs to change.

Twitter succeeded because it was a dumb, open pipe that developers made
awesome apps for. Twitter is now acting like they don't have developers to
thank for their success.

~~~
batista
> _Twitter succeeded because it was a dumb, open pipe that developers made
> awesome apps for. Twitter is now acting like they don't have developers to
> thank for their success._

Succeeded as in "they got lots of users". Not succeeded as in "they made lots
of money".

Twitter mostly cares for the second, it's not a non profit service.

------
makmanalp
Companies look the other way re: ToS violations all the time, when it benefits
them. Then, when it threatens them, they take it all away. How is this
surprising?

The larger discussion point here is what twitter stands to lose and gain by
alienating integration.

------
kylemaxwell
I was under the impression that IFTTT said months ago that they'd been in
communication with Twitter and that they didn't have a problem with the old
ToS. (I could be remembering incorrectly.)

